# My 1st batch of Bacon with POPS Brine



## fuimus (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Here is a pic of my first batch of bacon made with Pops Brine.  It is going on 23 hours now of smoke.  I started out at 110 degrees and my Venturi Cold smoker with Apple wood chips.and held that for 15 hours.  Then I turned off the Pipe burner except for the pilot light  and lit the A-Maze-N smoker.  Temp has dropped to 64 degrees and I have only burned through one trough off the A-Maze-N

I let the bacon sit in the Brine for 14 days.  I think on my next batch I am going to give the brine a stir every other day.

I am totally impressed with the A-Maze-N













photo(1).JPG



__ fuimus
__ Jan 5, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks great!! Can't wait to see it frying up in a pan!


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 5, 2014)

A-Mazin-N, Pop's brine and belly meat is always a great combo!


----------



## voodoochile (Jan 5, 2014)

yup ...... looks good enuf to eat


----------



## dave17a (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks great. No need to stir brine unless it wasn't all disolved to begin with. Waiting for taste test results and end results!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 6, 2014)

Mmmmm...... bacon !!!!

Nice looking pit also!


----------



## fuimus (Jan 7, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Looks great. No need to stir brine unless it wasn't all disolved to begin with. Waiting for taste test results and end results!


Not stirring makes me feel better dave17a.  I was going to let them rest for two days but I couldnt wait and did a taste test yesterday and it is by far better than my dry rub process. Salty but not to much with that nice sweet flavor.  I will post some pics after we slice up a slab.  I intend to keep the slabs whole until needed


Foamheart said:


> Mmmmm...... bacon !!!!
> 
> Nice looking pit also!


Thanks Foamheart.  I wanted to build a smoke house but ran out of room so I improvised and put my cooker where my Jacuzzi used to be













Smokehouse.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Jan 7, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

fuimus said:


> Not stirring makes me feel better dave17a.  I was going to let them rest for two days but I couldnt wait and did a taste test yesterday and it is by far better than my dry rub process. Salty but not to much with that nice sweet flavor.  I will post some pics after we slice up a slab.  I intend to keep the slabs whole until needed
> 
> Thanks Foamheart.  I wanted to build a smoke house but ran out of room so I improvised and put my cooker where my Jacuzzi used to be
> 
> ...


I understand, you've got to get your priorities straight ......... LOL Pit first, then wet-bar, and THEN the Jacuzzi!! Of course the Jacuzzi gets bumped again for the sausage making room.

Really Nice


----------



## fuimus (Jan 11, 2014)

here it is













Bacon Sliced.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Jan 11, 2014


















Bacon Frying.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Jan 11, 2014


















Bacon Done.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Jan 11, 2014






Pay no attention to the crispy ends.  It's just the way I was brought up to eat pork.  My Daddy was from North Louisiana and we cooked the pork real good....and it stuck with me


----------



## fuimus (Jan 11, 2014)

Bacon Stacked.jpg



__ fuimus
__ Jan 11, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jan 11, 2014)

OH MY !!!!! One more perfect batch of bacon.....   Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2014)

That's a pretty load of bacon ya got there.

Don't forget to let it sit and smooth a day or two or 6 or 5 before slicing and storing. It really does make a lot of difference.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 11, 2014)

Great looking bacon!  that's the only way I do mine now is POPS BRINE!


----------



## fuimus (Jan 11, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> That's a pretty load of bacon ya got there.
> 
> Don't forget to let it sit and smooth a day or two or 6 or 5 before slicing and storing. It really does make a lot of difference.


Foamheart,

I only slice what I need. It has been sitting for over a week and I have only put the slab I want to eat in the freezer so it slices better.  I got a feeling it's going to be gone before I know it once all my friends find out about it....Oh well!!!! guess I gotta start another batch :0)


----------



## foamheart (Jan 11, 2014)

fuimus said:


> Oh well!!!! guess I gotta start another batch :0)


Yeah, its terrible isn't it. I think that bacon is still my favorite  smoke.


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

5 star bacon! (Actually bacon gets and extra star so it's 6 stars)  Great rig.  Almost as impressive as  that bacon. 

B


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice work













picture bacon.jpg



__ mudslinger2
__ Jan 11, 2014


----------



## theoldman (Jan 15, 2014)

Is all that smoke from the Amaz-N?  I've got one, and lighting both ends produces very little smoke.  I have a home built offset reverse flow, and I have the amazn setting on an inverted turkey pan with the slab of bacon lying on the grate about 6" above it, directly under the stack.  There is so little smoke, most of the time I can't see any coming out of the stack.  Last time I tried this, I gave up on the smoker and built a small fire in the offset and tried to keep the temp around 100, using oak, and it was terrific.  The first batch of maple sawdust lasted about 5 hours.  I just filled it and lit it again.  I thought maybe I wasn't getting enough of the sawdust burning at once, so this time I started it with a propane torch.  After 1 1/2 hrs, it is barely smoldering at each end.  I'm about to pull the slab, foil in the refer and try again tomorrow with wood.  Am I doing something wrong with the Amaz-n?


----------



## theoldman (Jan 19, 2014)

Just as an update to my last reply.  I called Todd @ amazn prods, and he explained that the one I have is much too small for my smoker.  He said he was gonna send me a toy to play with, and sent me a pellet smoker with 2# of apple pellets.  NO CHARGE.

It's 32 here this morning, but as soon as it warms up a bit, I'll start a chimney of charcoal, burn off the amazn and see how much smoke this new one makes.  Whether it does or not, you can't say anything bad about his customer service.  This is sure enough A-Maz-N!!!

I'll post how it works out.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 19, 2014)

The AMNPS is the best and Every once in awhile when I order pellets he'll throw in an extra bag. Good people. I got 1 more week till my bacon is ready and can't wait. GOOD LOOKIN BACON FUIMUS!


----------



## theoldman (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm simply amazed at the amt of smoke this thing puts out.  I lit both ends, but it's got to be 15 times what the little one put out.  I'll see what the bacon looks like when it runs out of pellets.  I forgot about this piece of pork belly being in the brine in the spare refer, so it's been well brined-about 3 weeks worth. Don't suppose that'll hurt it any.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 19, 2014)

TheOldMan said:


> Don't suppose that'll hurt it any.


I would definitely dispose of it, I'll /PM you my address to send it to!


----------

